# capacitors



## forester (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all any body know where I can get Kelna lp4 1000uf (m) 80v ce85 degrees capacitors from? Or a good up grade.

Thanks.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any 1000uf 80 volt and up will work.try to get 105 degree if possible.
Try Ebay,Digikey,Mouser,MCM


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Any 1000uf 80 volt and up will work.try to get 105 degree if possible.
> Try Ebay,Digikey,Mouser,MCM


Good list! I'll add Allied Electronics - Fueling the Future of Service Station Automation


----------



## oliezt_sayfu (Apr 22, 2011)

bella-audioparts.com


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Any 1000uf 80 volt and up will work.try to *get 105 degree if possible.*
> Try Ebay,Digikey,Mouser,MCM


X2!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tuing2 (Mar 1, 2011)

oliezt_sayfu said:


> bella-audioparts.com


nguik nguik ,,

hihihi ,,,


----------

